# Rein zu kommen scheint nicht leicht...



## mreball (6. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

die Seite http://www.vogeltierarzt-reball.de/ war erst eine "Visitenkarte". Jetzt sind dahinter noch einige Seiten Inhalt dazugekommen. Das Logo, der Vogel und die Icons wurden verlinkt. Leider haben es nur 20% der "Testpersonen" geschafft, diese Links zu erkennen und herein zu kommen. Aus Verzweiflung wurde jetzt dieser wunderschöne Doppelpfeil mit "weiter" hinzugefügt. 
Nun meine Fragen: Ist der "weiter"-Hinweis optimal platziert? Ist er ausreichend? Lieber rechts oben oder doch eher unten im Balken?

Vielen Dank für die Mühe


----------



## PC Heini (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Im Prinzip ists gut so. Statt den Pfeil könnte man vielleicht eine Tür mit nem Schild drüber nehmen. Auf dem Schild könnte dann "" Bitte eintreten, der nächste bitte usw stehen. Obs realisierbar ist und passt, sei dahingestellt.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Ronin-Jay (6. Juni 2007)

Ich würde die 1. Seite (Startseite) austauschen, da sie dem Benutzer schon den Eindruck der vollständigen Homepage suggeriert. (Alle dort vorhandenen Infos werden auch noch mal auf den Unterseiten aufgeführt) Ein Besucher könnte somit in meinen Augen erst mal in die Irre geführt werden.
Alles in Allem aber eine schöne, in sich schlüssige, Page.


----------



## mreball (6. Juni 2007)

Erst mal vielen Dank für Eure Mühe.

PC Heini – ja, die Tür war schon im Gespräch, wurde aber, wie Du auch sagst, wegen "nicht passend" erstmal verworfen.

Ronin-Jay – also die ganze Seite auszutauschen fiele der Besitzerin wohl schwer, evtl. könnte man Sie ja "unvollständiger" machen, also den unteren Balken leeren und als "Eingang" nutzen. Hmmm, mei is des a Kreuz mit dera Seitn.

Ich werde den Feiertag und das Wochenende zur Entscheidungsfindung nutzen und dann noch mal berichten. Die Seite wird aber sowieso erst im Juli wieder aktualisiert.

Nochmals vielen Dank und schönen Feiertag morgen


----------



## mreball (18. Juli 2007)

Hätt ich doch beinah vergessen, zu berichten wie es ausgegangen ist. Als Kompromiss finde ich es so ganz o.k., die Besitzerin findets auch gut und die Gestalterin der Seite ist auch zufrieden und wer jetzt noch nicht reinkommt, muss halt draussen bleiben. http://vogeltierarzt-reball.de/
Danke noch mal und geniesst den Sommer


----------

